# أبنبية واجهاتها رائعة



## soumiiiii (1 يوليو 2006)

*أبنية واجهاتها رائعة*

ياريت تعطوني 
رايكم فيها


----------



## khaled-aly49 (1 يوليو 2006)

فعلا جميلة شكرا


----------



## بسنت (1 يوليو 2006)

جميلة جدا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## soumiiiii (2 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على رأيكن
وهي صور كمان ممكن تفيد


----------



## khaled-aly49 (2 يوليو 2006)

تسلم يا باشا وفى انتظار المزيد:28:


----------



## Arch_M (3 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك وفي انتظار المزيد من قبلكم قريباً


----------



## khaled-aly49 (3 يوليو 2006)

ان شاء اللة عز وجل:33:


----------



## رامي محمود شاهين (3 يوليو 2006)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه


----------



## المهندس الرحال (3 يوليو 2006)

روعة وجميل جدا خليت عندي امل بان نملك مثل هذا الاعمار الرائع وجزاكم الله خير ايها المهندسين العرب يا طريق العرب الى النجاح


----------



## ابو كيفه (3 يوليو 2006)

جزاك اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه خيرا


----------



## mokh (3 يوليو 2006)

اكثر من رائعه شكرا


----------



## soumiiiii (5 يوليو 2006)

thanks a lot


----------



## ابو كيفه (8 يوليو 2006)

يا سلااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## kharbouchi (8 يوليو 2006)

c'est tres beau tres bon carriere dans ce demaine
pauvez vous me donner votre msn pour vous reconnaitre 
merci d'avance


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (9 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لمشركتك الجميله


----------



## ابو كيفه (10 يوليو 2006)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا لكل إخواني عتي هذه الصور الرائعه


----------



## soumiiiii (11 يوليو 2006)

على الرحب والسعة:20:


----------



## حاج علي (11 يوليو 2006)

والله مشكور أخي soumiiiiii على هذه الفكرة والصور الجميلة الا انني اريد ان اعرف هل هي من انجازك ام اقتباس من اماكن اخرى ،
المعالجة بـarchicad جيدة وكذا تهيئة الصور عن طريق art lantis مشكور والله المستعان .
خاصة الصورة رقم 04 التي تظهر الفيلا في الطراز الاوربي


----------



## cad for all (11 يوليو 2006)

بصراحه اكتر مشروع عجبني هو الأول اما الباقي عباره عن لعب بالفوتو شوب 
ولكن شكرا علي هذه الصور الجميله يا اخ خالد


----------



## عزمي (11 يوليو 2006)

good elevation I like it


----------



## م س الدلبحي (11 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على هذا الجمال


----------



## kharbouchi (12 يوليو 2006)

اتمنى لك التوفيق فعملك جيد


----------



## soumiiiii (12 يوليو 2006)

شكرا
لكن هذه الاعمال ليست أعمالي
بل هي صور من الانترنيت


----------



## ندى علاء (13 يوليو 2006)

واجهات روووعة ويسلموووووووو

ممكن سؤال .؟ كيف ممكن احصل على مكتبة الاشكال الخاصة بالاشخاص وبالاشجار والطبيعة ...مشكور وبالتوفيق......


----------



## soumiiiii (18 سبتمبر 2006)

هذه تتمة لماسبق من صور


----------



## نوره بنت محمد (18 سبتمبر 2006)

يعطيك العافيه ومشاريع رائعه جدا وياليت نشوووف المخططات ........


----------



## kasem_320 (19 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور على الجهود الرائعة
وعلى الذوق الرفيع
موفق يارب


----------



## zoubir (7 يناير 2007)

مشكووووووووور على الواجهات يا ريث لو فيه مخططات


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (8 يناير 2007)

اكثر من رائع اذا امكن اخوي تضع مساقط الفلل للاستفاده وشكرا مره اخرى


----------



## اللص الطائر (8 يناير 2007)

مشكور يا اخي علي المشاركة الجميلة


----------



## ama-nti (9 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذه الصور الرائعه


----------



## الاحبابية (3 مايو 2007)

الف شكر على هذه الرسومات يارب التوفيق


----------



## Designer_DZ (3 مايو 2007)

عمل متقن وجميل


----------



## eng katkota (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا كتييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## desertsway (29 مايو 2007)

جميل جدا وشكرا على المساهمة


----------



## soumiiiii (29 مايو 2007)

على الرحب والسعة


----------



## م. نفين (29 مايو 2007)

شكرا
جميلة جدا جدا


----------



## ثعلب _الصحراء (30 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الواجهات كلها حلوة وعجبتني ماعدا الواجهة الاخيرة
احسها بسيطة ومتناظرة ورتيبة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (30 مايو 2007)

جميلة 

وشكرا لمجهودك الرائع

زادك الله من فضله

مشكورا


----------



## ساهرة العمارة (30 مايو 2007)

هي طبعا واجهات جميلة ولكن اعتقد انه هناك بعض القاط فيها فمثلا في الواجهة الاولى الكنتليفر (السقف )كان ممكن يكون في مستوى اقل اي منخفض او انه تكون بحركة تتجه نحو الارض كان طلع احلى
اعتقد ان الواجهة الثانية فيها حركة اكثر واحلى من الواجهة الاولى
وطبعا لا ننسى انه ماكو توضيح على المواد واللي تعتبر من النقاط المهمة في تصميم الواجهات
مع الشكر لتعبك وارسالك وازديادنا بالمعلومات


----------



## معمارية الجنوب (30 مايو 2007)

صراحة كثيييييييييييييير حلوة ,وأول ماشفتها حفظتها عندي.. شكرا


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (30 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه .......... شي حلو كثير, وخصوصا شكل المظله في الصوره الأولى.


----------



## hassandiab (31 مايو 2007)

tmam gdnnnnnn


----------



## احمد غيث (2 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على المشاركة وارجو من كل المهندسى العمارة ذكر اسم المصمم او الموقع الذى ينقل منة اى مشروع
حتى لايضيع عمل وافكار الاخرين لانهم اصحاب الفكرة والتصاميم -------- واشكر مرة اخرى كل المهندسين فى موقع
ملتقى المهندسين


----------



## arch_loula (2 يونيو 2007)

مشكور و الله على الواجهات الجميلة


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## عزة حسن احمد (18 يونيو 2007)

هذه الواجهات اكثر من روعة هل هي منفذة ولا لا وشكرا علي المشاركة 

عزة


----------



## alamaken_abojeesh (29 يونيو 2007)

الفنش رائع 
يا ريت نشوف هيك مباني على ارض الواقع وبكثره
شكرا للصور


----------



## نزف الجرح (29 يونيو 2007)

تسلم ايدك فعلا شغل جميل يعطيك العافية


----------



## رامي محمود شاهين (1 يوليو 2007)

الي الامام دائما


----------



## vrayman (1 يوليو 2007)

يعنى الاضاءه عايزه شزيه تظبيط فى الماكس بس التصيمم جميل


----------



## سمارين (1 يوليو 2007)

واجهات جميله ونكون شاكرين اذا زودتنا بواجهات لأبنيه مدرسيه .


----------



## لوط (1 يوليو 2007)

روعة روعة روعة


----------



## فكرى ندا (6 يوليو 2007)

تسم إيديك 
ونحن فى إنتظار المزيد منك
و جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## architect_student (6 يوليو 2007)

الواجهات اعجبتني لكن البعض منها


----------



## عيون الفرس (6 يوليو 2007)

الصورة الاولى والثانبة مودرن اما الصورة الثالثة فحركة الاعمدة مع الكورنيش غير متناسقة لعدة اسباب منها ان قطر العمود صغير على الكورنيش الموضوع فوقها
ولوا ان البناية صممت من غير ديكور الكرنشة والاعمدة لكان افضل لان كثرة الاشكال الهندسية لم تصمم 
من مدرسة واحدة على خلاف الصورة الرابعة والخامسة والسادسة البساطة والتركيز علىالمدرسة في التصميم اعطها من الجمال الشىء الكثير


----------



## soumiiiii (31 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على ردودكم وانتظر المزيد


----------



## رسول الفهد (31 يوليو 2007)

جميله جدا والله يوفقك ويرزقك بيت بمثل واحده من هذه الواجهات


----------



## tytouuu (31 يوليو 2007)

روعة وجميل جدا


----------



## ظلام البحر (1 أغسطس 2007)

والله صراحة انت احسن مني:68:


----------



## لمسات (1 أغسطس 2007)

شي حلو والله الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## رائد2 (4 أغسطس 2007)

شي جميل جدا جدا----------------مشكورين


----------



## سعادتى الهندسة (5 أغسطس 2007)

يالله يالله يالله يالله


----------



## سعادتى الهندسة (5 أغسطس 2007)

والله مافى احلى منها


----------



## سعادتى الهندسة (5 أغسطس 2007)

اتمنى لو سمحتم تعرض واجهات ذات طابع بسيط للاستفاذة منها ومتشكرة جدا


----------



## rose_arc (31 أغسطس 2007)

المشاريع روعة الله يبارك فيك


----------



## معماري قديم (31 أغسطس 2007)

*جميل*

نستطيع القول بشكل عام انها جميلة
ولكن السؤال هو :
ما الفائدة المرجو تحقيقها من عرض هذه الصور ؟
اذا كان الهدف هو نقل الصور من مواقع عن النت وعرضها من اجل القول بانها جميله فقد تحقق المطلوب
اما اذا كان الهدف هو محاولة شرح لفكرة معينة من خلال النقل ، فانني اعتقد ان الوضع مختلف قليلا
كمتابع دائم للموقع ولغيره من المواقع المعمارية فانني لاحظت ما يلي :
الكثير من الاعضاء يقومون بنقل صور لمباني معينة ، واجهات او مساقط ويتم تنزيلها تحت عنوان جذاب والاحظ ان هذه المواضيع تحوز على العدد الاكبر من المشاهدات وقليل منها يحوز على نفس النسبة من التعليق .
ارجو ان يتم شرح لبعض الصور التي يتم تنزيلها في الموقع حتى يكون هنالك نقاش وحوار يثري هذا المنتدى لما فيه خير هذا الشباب العربي .
ارجو ان يكون ما قصدت اليه مفهوما وواضحا واشكر كل من يقوم بجهد ولو قليل في سبيل الرقي والرفعة لامتنا 
مع التحية للجميع


----------



## مهندس أحمد2 (31 أغسطس 2007)

بصراااحة روووعة 

من جد 

الله يوفقك


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (2 سبتمبر 2007)

تستحق الوقوف والتامل 
فيها من البساطة 
وفيها من القوة 
وفيها من الكلاسيكية الكثير

مجهود رائع ويستحق الثناء شكرا جزيلا


_سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## sail (2 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذة الوجهات الرائعة 
اتمنى ان ترفع المساقط مع الواجهات لتكتمل اللوحة المعماري


----------



## tytouuu (4 سبتمبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## arch. omar (5 سبتمبر 2007)

ذوق رفيع ...... المزيد من هذه الأفكر . مشكور


----------



## علي محمود فراج (22 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ... ردودكم رائعة ... كثير من الشكر الجزيل ...انتم تستحقون اكثر من ذلك ...اليكم المصدر.. الموقع الذي يحوي كل هذه المناظير ...ما ارجوه منكم هو ان تنشروا هذا الموقع حتي ينتفع به الجميع ...الموقع يحتوي نحو ثمانمائة منظور وهو www.cadmagazine.net 
شكر الله لكم و لا تنسونا من خالص دعائكم ...
نصيحة ... اذا اخلصت في العطاء سيخلص لك الاخرون ...


----------



## ragabgogo (22 سبتمبر 2007)

التصميمات فعلا جميله جدا لكن كانت عايزة اخراج اجمل شوية بس ده مايمنعش اني لازم اقول تسلم ايديكي


----------



## الصبا (22 سبتمبر 2007)

بصراحه شغل جميل جدا واحب اسال هل هذه الصور ببرنامج الماكس الفر راى ام برنامج اخر؟
جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## تارة (23 سبتمبر 2007)

رائعة تسلم ايديكم


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (23 سبتمبر 2007)

صور جميلة شكرا لك


----------



## first-arch (23 سبتمبر 2007)

اكثر من رائعه شكرا


----------



## hope light (19 مارس 2009)

تسلم على هذه الصور الرائعة اتمنالك الموفقيه


----------



## archioran (20 مارس 2009)

*جزاك اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــه خيرا*


----------



## angleena (20 مارس 2009)

الواجهات جميله جدا
بس يا ريت تنزلو المخططات الافقيه لهاي الواجهات


----------



## zakou1 (20 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المشاركة الرائعة وننتظر المزيد


----------



## ملهم مصطفي (21 مارس 2009)

ماشاء الله جميل جدا ممكن اعرف البرنامج اسمو ايه


----------



## التميـــــمي (25 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزبز الصور جدا جدا جميلة 
لكن ياريت توضح طريقة الانهاء ليتسنى لنا معرفة هذة الشرائح ان كانت شرائح كابوني او من الالمنيوم 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hallool (25 مارس 2009)

jd bjnno ana aw2at b2ol 3jb ana bdy seer samem hekwajhat


----------



## AliMohammed (26 مارس 2009)

I liked the the 2nd one the most.......... thanks alot


----------



## med89 (28 مارس 2009)

هذا الفن ولا بلاش.......مشكووووور اخي الفاضل.


----------



## bobstar65 (28 مارس 2009)

ما شاء الله صور حلوه جدا
بس اذا مكن ترسل المساقط تبعها
:20: :77:
مشكور


----------



## agms909 (29 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لمشركتك الجميله


----------



## kanoza (30 مارس 2009)

*شكر*

مشكور على الواجهات الرائعة 
​


----------



## علي الغريباوي (31 مارس 2009)

جميل جداونامل منك الكثير . وياريت تعرف موقع يمكن ان احصل فيه على خرائط دور


----------



## bobstar65 (31 مارس 2009)

ابدعت مشكوووووووووووووووووور
:20: :20:


----------



## خالد التليب سعيد (31 مارس 2009)

واجهات روعه بلا اتحفنا بالمزيد


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (1 أبريل 2009)

عمل جميل جدا ياريت لو نعرف ماهي البرامج التي تستخمونها في الرسم وعمل الرندر


----------



## حزن القلب (11 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية وتسلم الايادي


----------



## hanolll (2 ديسمبر 2009)

Mawdo3 gamed 2awy 2ashkorak


----------



## م\محمدعبد الوهاب (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*[email protected]*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووورعلى الروعة دى
:2:


----------



## mohamed2009 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## saifalbergo (2 ديسمبر 2009)

صور رائعه فعلاً بارك الله فيك


----------



## الملتقـ الجنة ـى (21 يناير 2010)

رااااااااائعة في انتظار المزيد


----------



## engyoyo (30 نوفمبر 2010)

عاااااااااشت الأيادي 
في انتظار المزيد


----------



## arch_hamada (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng/noura (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جامدين جدا جدا


----------



## المهندس حسام نزار (7 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك واجهة معاصرة رائعة


----------



## فوزية الوفية (7 مارس 2011)

bravoooooooooo يسلم الفكر لي ابدعو و لوجسيال لي عملو


----------



## علاء يوسف (7 مارس 2011)

جزيل الشكر


----------

